# 4th Chamber Test Passed !!



## bowser666 (Aug 30, 2008)

Woohoo , I passed my 4th Chamber ( Yellow 2nd) belt test last night. I now get to attend intermediate classes and get to start training in Shaolin Staff ! Just wanted to give everyone a update on how my training is going. So far so good! Next up chamber 5.  Also so people understand , Black Belt test is Chamber 13. So I still have a ways to go   Almost halfway though, but from here on I think the training is going to intensify and get more difficult.


----------



## masherdong (Aug 30, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 30, 2008)

Keep it up keep it going ... congratulations. :asian:


----------



## bluekey88 (Aug 30, 2008)

Excellent news...keep up the hard work!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 30, 2008)

Great news keep up the great work.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Aug 30, 2008)

Congrats!!  Keep it up!!


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 30, 2008)

Congratulations, and best wishes on your training!


----------



## shihansmurf (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats!

Mark


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------

